# Bond No. 9?



## s0_fam0us (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone use any of their fragrances? I fell in love with one of the bottles (I'm ridiculous), but am NOT paying the cash for it. I was just curious to see if anyone has ever used any of these scents, and what you thought of them... they seem to have a ton of them.

Bond No. 9

This is the bottle I fell in love with, in case you were curious. lol... the Swarovski ones are really nice, too...

http://www.bondno9.com/images/photos...jpg?1222326175


----------



## concertina (Jan 13, 2009)

If you're interested to try the fragrances, I really love Perfume Samples, Perfume Decants and Vintage Perfumes - The Perfumed Court. They decant expensive fragrances into smaller sizes. So alas, no pretty bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I really love Lexington Avenue, from the Warhol collection. It is *so* unique!


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 13, 2009)

Bond has a sampling program you might want to take advantage of, I believe it is 6 sample vials for $6, and it's much cheaper than The Perfumed Court (and you'll get way more, 2.5 mL vials compared to the TPC's 1 mL for $3.)

For a good sampling of their best scents, I would recommend:
Broadway Nite, Chinatown, Saks for Her, Chelsea Flowers, Scent of Peace and New Haarlem. (Although if you like vanilla or chocolate you  might want to substitute one of those with So New York - it's sort of like Angel, but better.)
Their # is 1.877.273.3369. HTH!

My personal favorites are Saks for Her, Broadway Nite, and Chelsea Flowers.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_Bond has a sampling program you might want to take advantage of, I believe it is 6 sample vials for $6, and it's much cheaper than The Perfumed Court (and you'll get way more, 2.5 mL vials compared to the TPC's 1 mL for $3.)

For a good sampling of their best scents, I would recommend:
Broadway Nite, Chinatown, Saks for Her, Chelsea Flowers, Scent of Peace and New Haarlem. (Although if you like vanilla or chocolate you might want to substitute one of those with So New York - it's sort of like Angel, but better.)
Their # is 1.877.273.3369. HTH!

My personal favorites are Saks for Her, Broadway Nite, and Chelsea Flowers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! It wouldn't let me pick any samples from their website though unless I ordered something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was able to find some on eBay though, so I picked them up to start with.


----------



## KristyVictoria (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0_fam0us* 

 
_Thanks! It wouldn't let me pick any samples from their website though unless I ordered something. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was able to find some on eBay though, so I picked them up to start with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, unfortunately you do have to call them to take part of the 6 samples for $6 deal, but they are very friendly


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KristyVictoria* 

 
_No, unfortunately you do have to call them to take part of the 6 samples for $6 deal, but they are very friendly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ohhh! Really?! I'll call them today then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't able to get samples of everything you suggested. haha... Thanks!!!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay, so you were NOT kidding. The guy I spoke with was by FAR the most helpful customer service rep I've ever encountered.

I'm excited to get my samples.


----------

